# Immigration to South Africa, why?



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello Friends, Wondering what drives people to immigrate to South Africa. While I have never set foot on the continent, from the news I understand the standard of living is gradually falling and crime has increased manifold; So what really drives someone to take a PR in South Africa?

Moving from neighbouring countries such as Zimbabwe I understand, but why someone from Europe would move to South Africa or how about the Indians that live in South Africa. Do you find your quality of life has improved significantly by moving to South Africa? 

Your thoughts will be of great help to offer a perspective.


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Folks, 135 views and no single response. Any thoughts?


----------



## Native Texan (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Kevin
Don't believe everything you read about S.A., it is a beautiful country with its. own problems but every country has some. Depending on where you live, it can be an awesome place. I am a U.S. citizen but have chosen to retire here and am loving it. Lower cost of living, mild climate, comparatively good infrastructure and no language issues all go to make it good. I have lived in 8 countries and South Africa is my favorite. I have not immigrated but am on a retirement visa but have a house and car and all the rest. I am satisfied with the health care and overall quality of life here. There are trouble areas and places to avoid, just like everywhere but overall it is more satisfying than the U.S. and I am able to live at a higher standard than I could in the U.S. due to the lower cost of living overall.


----------



## DonCan (Jun 14, 2017)

"...I have never set foot on the continent..."

1) So why are you asking? Nobody is going to take your question seriously unless they know what your objective/agenda is. What is this "perspective" you seek?

2) Africa is a big place and probably the most diverse continent. You can't understand the attraction until you've been. In SA's case you will understand once you've experienced Cape Town.

A wealthy American or European can have a brilliant way of life as long as he can afford it AND has a back-up plan if the kitchen gets too hot.


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Native Texan said:


> Hi Kevin
> Don't believe everything you read about S.A., it is a beautiful country with its. own problems but every country has some. Depending on where you live, it can be an awesome place. I am a U.S. citizen but have chosen to retire here and am loving it. Lower cost of living, mild climate, comparatively good infrastructure and no language issues all go to make it good. I have lived in 8 countries and South Africa is my favorite. I have not immigrated but am on a retirement visa but have a house and car and all the rest. I am satisfied with the health care and overall quality of life here. There are trouble areas and places to avoid, just like everywhere but overall it is more satisfying than the U.S. and I am able to live at a higher standard than I could in the U.S. due to the lower cost of living overall.


Thanks for sharing your perspective. Appreciate it.


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

DonCan said:


> "...I have never set foot on the continent..."
> 
> 1) So why are you asking? Nobody is going to take your question seriously unless they know what your objective/agenda is. What is this "perspective" you seek?
> 
> ...


The country definitely has first world infrastructure compared to other developing countries, with good medical care, road system and an awesome climate. But I'm still not sure it would be an ideal place to bring up young kids. The gated communities, rapes, carjacking, rampant HIV are not something desirable when you have better options for immigrants to choose. I don't know whether you can get on the car with children and go on a road trip or camping as you would do in north America, Europe or Australia. I read somewhere it is not advisable to stop the car for a red light, if no one is around. This doesn't happen in other countries or for that matter say in Morocco or Egypt, which are geographically in Africa.


----------



## DonCan (Jun 14, 2017)

I lived in SA for the first 25 years of my life before emigrating to the UK. I frequently visit SA. I'm going there in a few days time for 10 days.

Kevin, no amount of asking questions on forums will give you the complete answer to your greatest questions, especially when it comes to children. You need to go visit your country of interest and see the lay of the land for itself. Would you advise someone to do all their research about moving to India via the internet and then decide on the basis of that?

If you can not afford to visit a prospective country then you can afford to emigrate there.

Coincidentally I lived in Morocco for 2 years and driving there is far more dangerous than in SA.

You clearly have a negative bias towards SA, so I would advise you to spend your time investigating other countries. Prognosticating what a country will be like when your children are older is very hard to do.

I can assure you that there is no paradise on this earth and if it does exist, it doesn't stay that way for long. The best we can do is exactly that: the best we can do. There is no perfection.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

You would want to live in South Africa because its great place with so diverse population. I cant think of any place besides my home country. My home country had those places too and i never ventured there. As mentioned previously, all the violence and bad statistics you have mentioned are largely based on a few specific places. I have been here 10 years and 7 of which i used public transport. I never ran into any issues and have not seen or heard of any problems besides from people who went into the wrong places and found what they were looking for. Good schools are there and so are the bad ones.


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks Zizi for sharing your view. I always have this curiosity over SA as a line of my family was settled there in Durban a few generations ago. We have lost all contacts with them. I was told, the last interaction was in 1957 when someone came down to India to visit my grandma and grandpa.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

kevinishining said:


> The country definitely has first world infrastructure compared to other developing countries, with good medical care, road system and an awesome climate. But I'm still not sure it would be an ideal place to bring up young kids. The gated communities, rapes, carjacking, rampant HIV are not something desirable when you have better options for immigrants to choose. I don't know whether you can get on the car with children and go on a road trip or camping as you would do in north America, Europe or Australia. I read somewhere it is not advisable to stop the car for a red light, if no one is around. This doesn't happen in other countries or for that matter say in Morocco or Egypt, which are geographically in Africa.



You've been watching too many crime documentaries  I don't think it would be practical for a country that has entire towns whose economy relies on tourism to not be conducive for camping and road trips. Not sure whether you're just ignorant or as @DonCan suggested you just have your own agenda


----------

